# Un altro juventino tra voi



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2012)

Anche se ho cambiato il nick e ne ho assunto uno diciamo storicamente 'milanista', Gre-No-Li, sono il ratapena di forumfree, juventino da sempre. Spero di continuare qui ad avere il buon rapporto e la discreta stima che avevo di là.


----------



## Nicco (31 Agosto 2012)

Urca un invasione...

Hola!


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Bravo hai scelto un bel Nick


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Anche se ho cambiato il nick e ne ho assunto uno diciamo storicamente 'milanista', Gre-No-Li, sono il ratapena di forumfree, juventino da sempre. Spero di continuare qui ad avere il buon rapporto e la discreta stima che avevo di là.



E da dove è uscito Gre-No-Li   in fondo sei milanista


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E da dove è uscito Gre-No-Li   in fondo sei milanista



Un trio di campioni notevole, è patrimonio di tutto il calcio. Anzi mi meraviglio che nessun milanista ci avesse pensato per il nick, forse perché la stragrande maggioranza è giovane. Quando sono nato io questi giocavano ancora...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Un trio di campioni notevole, è patrimonio di tutto il calcio. Anzi mi meraviglio che nessun milanista ci avesse pensato per il nick, forse perché la stragrande maggioranza è giovane. Quando sono nato io questi giocavano ancora...



Che vecio  uno dei miei vecchi nick è stato Gunnar Nordahl


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che vecio



Vecio, ma giovane di spirito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Vecio, ma giovane di spirito



Considerato fin quando hanno giocato...  credevamo che herbert fosse il matusalemme, credevamo che blu lo fosse e invece...


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Anche se sono molto, anzi troppo giovane li conosco benissimo, anche perchè mi sono documentato molto. Tra i miei preferiti resta Nordahl per costanza nei goal e per il fatto di essere un attaccante completo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2012)

Cristof94 ha scritto:


> Anche se sono molto, anzi troppo giovane li conosco benissimo, anche perchè mi sono documentato molto. Tra i miei preferiti resta Nordahl per costanza nei goal e per il fatto di essere un attaccante completo.



Buona cosa documentarsi sul passato, è indizio di sana curiosità.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Ciao, benvenuto!


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

uela' ..


----------

